# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Tree of Savior Bot - 2.1.7.0 with plugin support

## viperbot

Edit: 

Support, steam, gemscool, and Tiwan servers.


Grinds mobs

Runs patrols

Supports LUA mods

Supports Combat plugins

Supports Scripting plugins

More features to come!!!

----------


## botelho

When I try to pay for the bot paypal asks for a credit card, maybe you guys can setup like a 1 time payment instead of a subscription, would solve a lot of problems, every single other site that uses paypal does that.

----------


## viperbot

Yes we are working on payment options.. for new forums. Syk said he would help tonight and maybe we can get them up so we can add additional payment options. We would like to add monthly and weekly.

----------


## Sagonas

will you be adding an auto follow function so that for example, I could play my main and have the bot follow me and assist? I love how it looks so far for such quick work and look forward to using it!

----------


## undead77

> will you be adding an auto follow function so that for example, I could play my main and have the bot follow me and assist? I love how it looks so far for such quick work and look forward to using it!


You'll be reported so fast by doing that.I don't understand why you would even try that.

----------


## viperbot

One of the users is trying to make a follow plugin that you can use. That will be a buffbot or healbot that follows you.

----------


## viperbot

Current bug reports. 3 or so spells are following the mouse (cleric heal, and one of the ranger spells for sure). Working on a fix.

----------


## Aiko1990

bro viper pls check pm  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

Checking.. you can also hop on our discord channel here:

https://discord.gg/0zThFyuYqV0UW5An

----------


## waltobc6

why only option of 6 monthes?
i rather pay 7-10 dolar for 1 month and if its all good go for the 30dolar for 6 months.

----------


## viperbot

We are trying to get more payment options available in a few days.

----------


## freezmf

id like to see skrill as payment option)

----------


## viperbot

2.1.7.2 Pushed out.

Fixed spell issues, added spells to hotkeys, fixed mouse issues.

----------


## waltobc6

> 2.1.7.2 Pushed out. 
> 
> Fixed spell issues, added spells to hotkeys, fixed mouse issues.


can you post a vid of the bot?
also any update about new options for membership for 1 month or 2, not just 6 months?

----------


## Roonvar

> 2.1.7.2 Pushed out.
> 
> Fixed spell issues, added spells to hotkeys, fixed mouse issues.


Clear your PM and fix affiliate page please.
Not cool that no one can get info about payments about 2 months.

----------


## viperbot

Working on example plugins and videos...

Plugin requests?

----------


## geass66

does it work for Window Multiple?：伊克：

----------


## viperbot

The bot itself does work with multiple windows. The bot will not create the window for you.. you have to do that yourself.

----------


## babis468

Tell us when we can buy 1 month subscriction. I want to try this tosbot, but pay for 6 months is too much.

----------


## viperbot

I will.. currently we only have the 6 mo option. More should be up soon.

----------


## waltobc6

> I will.. currently we only have the 6 mo option. More should be up soon.



when is soon? is it so hard to make an option for 1-2 months subscribe ? sorry if i sound dramatic, just wanna understand
because i want to try ur bot out - but wont pay for 6 months in advance.

----------


## viperbot

no eta.. just soon as we can. Definitely within a few weeks should have it all worked out.

----------


## viperbot

Got some demo plugins up. You can use them as a base to write you own plugins using both c# and lua.

----------


## dennis09

any 1 month subcription?? is this bot different from toskore bot?

----------


## viperbot

Currently we only have the 6 mo option, but are looking into adding in more options as soon as we get our forums upgraded.

Many differences yes. We should have a video up in a day or so to show it off.

----------


## tonz134

still waiting for auto repair and sell items plugin.

----------


## viperbot

Yep that is the next plugin to push out.. weapon swap, repair, etc. Keep an eye out on the forums.

----------


## Tattiyar

@viperbot
I really wanna buy membership to use your elder scrolls online bot, but PayPal doesn't offer its services in my
Country. Can't you offer alternative methods of payment? Is there any way for me to get your bot?

----------


## viperbot

That is all we have at the moment.

----------


## dennis09

Hi,question, if i will sign up your subscription (MMOViper Premium Subscription 
$30 for 6-Months of Premium Access) i am able to get the TOS bot ? or another payment?? thanks

----------


## velocityxx

Viper why did you kick me out of the Discord chat room after you gave me my refund?

----------


## viperbot

Its just policy to kick people that get refunds from the public discord.

If you sign back up, I can grant ya access again.

@dennis, its just the 1 payment.. no hidden fees.

----------


## BrynGoldShop

check PM pls sir viperbot

----------


## vrd8585

is it work for indonesia server ? thx

----------


## dennis09

hey viper i bought your bot and download it but everytime i open it it says MMOViper ViperBot Update Required , i updated it using repair but still same. pls help ty

----------


## yukitaru

Currently cannot subcribe 
Retry again but same error popup



> If you were making a purchase or sending money, we recommend that you check both your PayPal account and your email for a transaction confirmation after 30 minutes.
> 
> If you came to this page from another website, please return to that site (don't use your browser's Back button) and restart your activity.
> 
> If you came from PayPal's website, click the PayPal logo in the upper-left corner to return to our home page and restart your activity. You might have to log in again.

----------


## viperbot

@dennis09, see the sticky in the discussions forum for The windows 7 fix. It will resolve the update error.

@yukitaru please contact paypal directly they can help; you out.

@vrd8585 no ind support yet.. hopefully by next week, but I will post here when its working.

----------


## unknownbastard1992

Viper please read my PM I sent you.

/ Sam

----------


## viperbot

Yep I got it.

----------


## jaredpianist

one time payment? can I use it on other computer?

----------


## viperbot

its a 6 month sub.. and yes you can run it on 2 computers at the same time.

Working on INDO support now.. hope to have it out later tonight. As well as a update for the Steam version.

----------


## jaredpianist

$30 for 6months and I can get the bot software? How many account can I use for the paid software? thanks

----------


## viperbot

Can run it on 2 computers at the same time.

----------


## viperbot

Added support for INA/INDO servers.

Added some lua and plugins to help show how to use them.

----------


## viperbot

Combat scripts being made now... and plugins are being made now. Grab them from website.

----------


## Aiko1990

> Combat scripts being made now... and plugins are being made now. Grab them from website.


cool i will buy it

----------


## viperbot

Combat scripts are out for swordsman... more coming out later today.

----------


## tidtow

I couldn't pay it from paypal because I have no credit card.

Are there any ways to purchase it?

I wanna try it so much.
By invoice instead, can you?

email me please: [email protected]

----------


## viperbot

All we have is paypal right now.

----------


## tidtow

Then help people who have no credit card 

I cant wait using your bot anymore

email me please for some good way out

----------


## satsuna84

can you add monthly payment.....

----------


## nandobpj

Sorry if my English sucks. If you feel it's necessary, ask me to be more specific
I really want to buy It, but I have some doubts and some advices I would like to give.
Is this a safe bot? If I use this just along the time I'm really online every day, I will reduce the chance of being caught, right?

I was thinking... When we set waypoints, the program will make our char walk on the SAME WAY all the f** time. It's easy to track down bots when analyzing data from acc. If I get reported, probably they will see I was making the same movements all the time... So, I have an advice... Is there anyway to make bots more "human"?? Sometimes, i just stop walking in the middle of my grind, and I just open my bag for NO REASON, and do this just for 2-5 seconds, when I realize i was stopped doing nothing (Haha). Obviously I don't walk on the EXACTLY same path ever time I walk on map...
So, if we could bring this kind of behaviour to your bot, it would be almost untraceable .

----------


## viperbot

You can put quite a few waypoints in the bot.. crisscross them, etc. The more waypoints you have the less it looks like a bot. There are even random hotspots. so the bot does not go to the same exact spots every time. Lots of randomizations added.

----------


## nandobpj

Nice. Just one more question... I see that you have Swordsman Combat Scripts... But I wanna know how does it work for Archer Class?

----------


## Syk0tik

Since Pit hasn't updated the main post yet. 

Plugin released for creating custom combat scripts that support ALL builds in the game.

Other notable features

- Kiting (Archer)
- Support for 90% of abilities (Other 10% are useless  :Stick Out Tongue: )
- Advanced Navigation
- Advanced Targeting/Swapping targets
- AOE Logic (Save your best group clears for when you need them).
- A lot more included & more planned for release in the next few days.

Repair plugin is being worked on now and should be out today/tomorrow.

----------


## skoyer

you mean 2 computer in same IP or different ip?

----------


## rimetla

RUNNING THIS bot on ?

----------


## nandobpj

> Since Pit hasn't updated the main post yet. 
> 
> Plugin released for creating custom combat scripts that support ALL builds in the game.
> 
> Other notable features
> 
> - Kiting (Archer)
> - Support for 90% of abilities (Other 10% are useless )
> - Advanced Navigation
> ...


Okay... Looks like a nice script. However, is it paid? So, we need to pay 30$ to use mmoviper's bot and more 5$ to use your script. Am I correct?

----------


## viperbot

Yes, there are some free and some paid scripts for the TOS bot. You can use the bot without the paid scripts, but using Sykotik's plugins you will bot so much faster and have less down time.

----------


## Syk0tik

Unity (AKA "Universal Combats") just got released. Supports all 80+ classes in the game.

Eye Candy









Features

- Customize Each known ability to your liking (ie. Mob Count, HP/MP <= and/or >=, Custom CD Timer, and more!)
- Kiting Capability for Archer and Sorcerer Class
- Customize the distance to keep away from the mob (Kiting only)
- Advanced Combat Navigation
- Advanced Combat Targeting
- One Combat Script supports all 80+ classes in the game!

Repair is done btw, we are just working on fixing a bug with zone switching and it will be out for the public!

Also just throwing this in so I don't have to update it later.

AutoFollow/Party/Dungeon Plugin coming in near future for ALL (Yes, including TOS) Viper bots.

AutoFollow - Base on Player's Name
- Party Mode - May only support certain games
Combat Functionality - Will attack targets if targeting player is attacking them
Follow Distance - Keep a certain distance or hug the player
- More to Come?

----------


## viperbot

Update bot 2.1.8.3 to fix zoning issues.

----------


## BigMaxx

> Update bot 2.1.8.3 to fix zoning issues.


Hi, 

If I pay for 6 months subscription for MMOViper bot, will I get the "Unity" plugin by Syk0tik too?

Thanks!

----------


## viperbot

Some plugins are free some are paid.

The unity one is a paid plugin. I'm not sure what he is charging for it currently. I think he is charging $16

----------


## BigMaxx

> Some plugins are free some are paid.
> 
> The unity one is a paid plugin. I'm not sure what he is charging for it currently. I think he is charging $16


Hi viper, 

Thanks for the reply. Where do I pay and get Unity Plugin?

Thanks!

----------


## Syk0tik

Repairing is now supported for all MMOViper users!



Features

- Warps to and from grinding location to selected town
- Repairs all of your equipment
- Auto Reloads previous grinding patrol
- Supports zones without statues (READ THE README)
- Custom Item Duration Threshold
- Repair at certain amount of items to reach the Item Duration Threshold

----------


## LinkCT

Hi, I have some questios:

1) I know that the price is $30 for 6 months, but how many keys I receive for it? 
2) Someone that got this bot, could tell me if it works well?

----------


## Kennyvance

Before I buy this bot, can you ensure that this bot is free from any virus?

----------


## iamweal

does this bot support NA or SEA?

----------


## viperbot

BOT works on steam and gemscool.

May work on TW servers.. but I have not tested.. you can hop on our discord if you need help (link on downloads page on viper)

It is updated and current. Patches sometimes brings the bot down for a day, but its back up after that.

There are also paid plugins to help with botting, like combat setup, full 1-300 leveling patrols, repair, etc.

Each license will allow 2 computers to run at the same time (or 2 VM), etc.

No virus, we have been in business for years.. our reputation speaks for itself.


EDIT: Confirmed works on TW servers too.

----------


## nekoramen

what about the japanese server? does viperbot support the japanese server as well?

----------


## Foolish Heart

> Some plugins are free some are paid.
> 
> The unity one is a paid plugin. I'm not sure what he is charging for it currently. I think he is charging $16


The $16 Unity Plugin is just a one time payment?

----------


## shinobux1

do you have any kind of contractlist? i wanna buy but hardly to contract even in your website i can't register and have an participate. do you have any kind of facebook or something like that?

----------


## viperbot

@shin, No, sorry. 

@fooheart Msg sykotik about the plugin, its his development.

----------


## viperbot

Bot still working fine after latest patch.

----------


## saperzaper

> Bot still working fine after latest patch.


still working?

----------


## viperbot

Yep everything still working fine.

----------


## Progamerspower

can not pay with paypal card is being rejected !?

payments via skrill avaible ? 
or paypal to paypal 

your payment system is really fct up no offence . Specially with subscription model i just wanted to pay 30 days for TOS bot not to be part of cult lol .

please explain how people can pay up when the payment method u have now is not working

----------


## viperbot

Somebody said you can attach a gift card to your paypal and it will work then.

----------


## Nugeln9

Plz prevent the customer's personal account details from being hacked.

----------


## metin11

:shh:tttttttttttt

----------


## alphaadam20

is this bot still working and supported? Or has developement given up on it like most other bots? Searching for a functioning one that still works on NA that wont get me insta banned

----------


## johnSick

Now it work on thai server ?

----------


## viperbot

Yes, TH server works!

Enjoy.

----------


## johnSick

how do u get it ? (Tree of Savior Bot)

----------


## viperbot

They removed all of the links, but if you google mmoviper you can find it.

----------


## Yakayaka

Works at any server? Still works?

----------


## cyrix8

where can i get it ?

----------


## viperbot

Look at my logo.. type it in google, should take you there.

----------


## peeterp

Does this Bot still work these days? 03/12/2020? If so, how can I get it?

----------


## motialin

> Edit: 
> 
> Support, steam, gemscool, and Tiwan servers.
> 
> 
> Grinds mobs
> 
> Runs patrols
> 
> ...



me interesa el hack quisiera saber el monto

----------


## dha27dha

Invalid/Expired invite thread on Discord

----------


## sieghart100

Thank a lot

----------


## Joblessness

Does this still work for grinding for silver
And how do I get it?

----------


## Blacklegs

....
........................

----------


## Hazo89

Is this still available ? i'm willing to Pay.

----------


## buymycash

> Is this still available ? i'm willing to Pay.


They are still available, you can search them through the internet for their Discord server.

----------

